# MySQL: Probleme mit dem Verbinden per IP-Adresse



## kmcs (3. Sep 2004)

Hallo, was mach ich falsch
ich kann mich nur mit nem mysql server verbinden wenn ich ne ip angebe.
also so..

```
String connection_url = "jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/testdb";
Connection mysqlcon = DriverManager.getConnection(connection_url, "user", "password");
```

wenn ich als server localhost angebe.. gehts schon wieder nicht..

gruß, timo


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2004)

Welches Betriebssystem?
Kriegst du keine Verbindung oder wird diese abgewiesen? 
"ping localhost" OK?
Wenn Linux, Loopback installiert?
Sind die Rechte des Anwenders OK?


----------



## foobar (4. Sep 2004)

Hast du für localhost einen Eintrag in der hosts Datei?


----------



## kmcs (5. Sep 2004)

Hallo
wenn ich einfach einfaches php script schreibe kann ich mich via der angabe des hostes von "localhost" mich verbinden.

kinderlinux suse 9.1
ide eclipse 3 rc 3

ich möchtet eigenltich z.b. auf meine datenbank im internet von schlund drauf zugreifen. aber da ja nicht mal wenn ich localhost eingebe es funktioniert...

wenn ich als host localhost verwenden erscheint bekomme ich volgende fehler meldung:

```
Fehler: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:121)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:220)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1768)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:440)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:400)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	at dbinterface.MySQL.connect(MySQL.java:43)
	at kJMysqlDump$2.run(kJMysqlDump.java:67)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
```

ping ist okay!
mh.. ein rechte problem? mit 127.0.0.1 funktioniert es ja
loopback ist ok!

gruß, timo


----------



## kmcs (5. Sep 2004)

Hallo
wenn ich einfach einfaches php script schreibe kann ich mich via der angabe des hostes von "localhost" mich verbinden.

kinderlinux suse 9.1
ide eclipse 3 rc 3

ich möchtet eigenltich z.b. auf meine datenbank im internet von schlund drauf zugreifen. aber da ja nicht mal wenn ich localhost eingebe es funktioniert...

wenn ich als host localhost verwenden erscheint bekomme ich volgende fehler meldung:

```
Fehler: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:121)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:220)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1768)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:440)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:400)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	at dbinterface.MySQL.connect(MySQL.java:43)
	at kJMysqlDump$2.run(kJMysqlDump.java:67)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
```

ping ist okay!
mh.. ein rechte problem? mit 127.0.0.1 funktioniert es ja
loopback ist ok!

gruß, timo


----------



## kmcs (5. Sep 2004)

Hallo
wenn ich einfach einfaches php script schreibe kann ich mich via der angabe des hostes von "localhost" mich verbinden.

kinderlinux suse 9.1
ide eclipse 3 rc 3

ich möchtet eigenltich z.b. auf meine datenbank im internet von schlund drauf zugreifen. aber da ja nicht mal wenn ich localhost eingebe es funktioniert...

wenn ich als host localhost verwenden erscheint bekomme ich volgende fehler meldung:

```
Fehler: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:121)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:220)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1768)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:440)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:400)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	at dbinterface.MySQL.connect(MySQL.java:43)
	at kJMysqlDump$2.run(kJMysqlDump.java:67)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
```

ping ist okay!
mh.. ein rechte problem? mit 127.0.0.1 funktioniert es ja
loopback ist ok!

gruß, timo


----------



## digitaltom (11. Sep 2004)

Hi, 
ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, es lag an einem 
Bug in der Netzwerkverbindung von Java. 
Es handelt sich um ein IPv6 Problem in der Kommunikation. 

Also entweder di IP-Adresse verwenden, oder die VM mit dem 
Parameter 
	
	
	
	





```
-Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
```
 starten. 
MfG


----------

